# Gesetz gegen Telefon-Abzocke ist gescheitert



## Der Jurist (6 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63642




> *Gesetz gegen Telefon-Abzocke ist gescheitert*
> 
> Das rot-grüne Regulierungspaket zur Verbesserung des Kundenschutzes in der Telekommunikation kann aufgrund des Widerstands der Union nicht in Kraft treten. Die CDU/CSU habe das Gesetz "gegen die Wand fahren lassen", beklagen der Sprecher für Wirtschaft und Arbeit der SPD-Bundestagfraktion, Klaus Brandner, sowie sein für die Telekommunikationspolitik zuständiger Kollege, Hubertus Heil. Man habe im Streit mit der Union Kompromisse angeboten und sei sich zwischen Fachpolitikern weitgehend einig gewesen, betonen sie. CDU-Chefin Angela Merkel habe mit der amtierenden Regierungskoalition aber anscheinend kurz vor den Neuwahlen keinen Kompromiss gewollt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*

Sehr gute Nachricht ! Der überzogene Verbraucherschutz sollte endlich ein Ende nehmen.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 September 2005)

... womit eine wohl nicht unbedingt mehrheitsfähige Meinung bereits bekundet wurde.

Ich bedauere die Entscheidung, die sich nach meiner festen Überzeugung nur mit dem laufenden Wahlkampf erklären lässt - wetten, dass eine neue Regierung (so denn) spätestens Anfang kommenden Jahres die Nummer als "eigene Idee" wieder einbringt?!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*Re: hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*



			
				na endlich schrieb:
			
		

> Der überzogene Verbraucherschutz sollte endlich ein Ende nehmen.


Prima Idee, kann ich voll unterstuetzen. Insbesondere den innovativen, serioesen jungen Firmen, deren tolle Geschaeftsideen durch hartnaeckige Konsumverweigerung seitens der Verbraucher gefaerdert werden, sollte ein moeglichst ungehinderter Zugriff auf die Konten jener Konsumverweigerer erlaubt werden, damit der Absatz der Oberklasse-Modelle bei Porsche und Co. weiterhin gewaehrleistet bleibt. Das sichert den Standort Deutschland und seine Wirtschaft. Deutliche Preisinformationen, Preisbegrenzungen und der Nachweis der ordnungsgemaessen Leistungserbringung sind da nur unnoetige buerokratische Hindernisse.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Ob meine Meinung die Mehrheit teilt... Ist ungewiss... Hier im Forum findet sich überwiegend eine in meinen Augen keine neutralle Betrachtungsweise des Sachverhaltes. 


Darüber hinaus, um mal den anderen Beirag zu zitieren: 

Deutschland ist die Mutter des Verbraucherschutzes und Bürokratie. Wir versinken mittlerweile selbst im unseren Papier. Und die Gesetzteslage können nur die wenigsten durchblicken . Wenn man sich über die Preisauszeichnung im Telefonerotikbereich aufregt: dann gangt doch schon mal am besten mit dem Supermarkt an. Oder ist es immer bewusst , was die Wurst oder der Käse kostet, und nicht zuerst an der Kasse???


----------



## wibu (6 September 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... womit eine wohl nicht unbedingt mehrheitsfähige Meinung bereits bekundet wurde.
> 
> Ich bedauere die Entscheidung, die sich nach meiner festen Überzeugung nur mit dem laufenden Wahlkampf erklären lässt - wetten, dass eine neue Regierung (so denn) spätestens Anfang kommenden Jahres die Nummer als "eigene Idee" wieder einbringt?!




Glaube ich auch. Und wenn nicht, haben wir noch die Gerichtsbarkeit, die -siehe Dialer- den Gesetzgeber praktisch dazu zwingen wird, seine Gesetzgebung der Rechtsprechung anzupassen. Hoffentlich gehts diesmal schneller.

Gruß wibu


----------



## berend2805 (6 September 2005)

*Re: hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwätzer!


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

*Re: hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwätzer!


Könnte es sein, dass du keine Ironie erkennst?


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*Re: hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> na endlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ob Deine Ironie hier angebracht ist: Großes Fragezeichen ?


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

na endlich schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich über die Preisauszeichnung im Telefonerotikbereich aufregt: dann gangt doch schon mal am besten mit dem Supermarkt an. Oder ist es immer bewusst , was die Wurst oder der Käse kostet, und nicht zuerst an der Kasse???



Also ich habe in den Supermärkten kein Problem, die Preisauszeichnung am Regal für die Produkte zu finden.

Ich möchte sogar sagen, dass die Preisauszeichnungen im Supermarkt einen Kunden ganz klar darüber informieren, dass das Produkt einen bestimmten Betrag kostet, wenn ich es mitnehmen möchte.

Keine einzige Preisauzeichnung im Supermarkt versucht mich erst ausführlich und unnötigerweise darüber zu informiern, dass ich das Produkt kostenlos anschauen, kostenlos anheben und dann kostenlos in meinen Einkaufswagen legen darf, nur um dann in einer ganz kleinen hellblauen Schrift auf dunkelblauen Grund drauf hinzuweisen, dass es an der Kasse etwas kostet. 

Im Supermarkt weisen die Preisschilder sogar zusätzlich Preisínformationen zu diskreten Mengenangaben auf, so dass man die Preise von mehreren Produkten, die in unterschiedlichen Packungsgrößen angeboten werden, problemlos vergleichen kann.

Im Supermarkt ist es völlig klar, dass ich Produkte dort für Geld kaufen kann. Ich erkenne es an den Preisschildern, merke es beim Betreten des Ladens an der meist überdimensional großen Schrift "Supermarkt", und spätestens an der Kasse werde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass das alles was kostet und ich es jetzt bezahlen oder die Produkte hier lassen soll.

Und diese Klarheit herrscht bei den sog. Contentanbietern, Partnerprogrammanbietern und Payment-System-Zur-Verfügungstellern eben nicht. Hier wird die Kostenstruktur des Angebots und Kostenpflichtigkeit überhaupt möglichst lang verschleiert.

Sorry, dass das schon wieder kommt. Aber diese hingebogenen Supermarktvergleiche und -anspielungen sowohl im Handypayment als auch bei den Dialern hinken einfach gewaltig.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Gluko (6 September 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ... wetten, dass eine neue Regierung (so denn) spätestens Anfang kommenden Jahres die Nummer als "eigene Idee" wieder einbringt?!


Ich befürchte allerdings eher, dass das nicht der Fall sein wird. Falls die jetzigen Verweigerer eines guten Verbraucherschutzes regieren werden, sehe ich noch viele weitere Rückschritte auf diesem Gebiet auf uns zurollen.

Alles unter dem Deckmantel der Überregulierung und Wirtschaftsfördrung. So spült man auch Geld in die Kassen.



			
				na endlich schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir versinken mittlerweile selbst im unseren Papier. ...


Das Du und Deinesgleichen gerne weiter im Papiergeld *anderer* versinken würdest ist schon klar.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt , gerne auch auf deins...


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

na endlich schrieb:
			
		

> dann gangt doch schon mal am besten mit dem Supermarkt an. Oder ist es immer bewusst , was die Wurst oder der Käse kostet, und nicht zuerst an der Kasse???



Zum unseligen Supermarkt-Vergleich hat tuxedo ohnehin schon fast alles gesagt. 

Ergänzend dazu möchte ich fragen, ob es irgendwo einen Supermarkt gibt, wo die Wurst 9,98 Euro kostet und dazu noch ein Abo draus wird, obwohl man kaum damit rechnen kann?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Tja liebe Leute das seit ihr alle selber schuld. Habt zwar den Dialer kaputt geredet, aber das Handypayment ist 10000000000000 mal besser 


LOL


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tja liebe Leute das seit ihr alle selber schuld. Habt zwar den Dialer kaputt geredet, aber das Handypayment ist 10000000000000 mal besser
> 
> 
> LOL



Kann man das als Eingeständnis auffassen, dass das Payment mit Dialer und/oder Handy tatsächlich auf Preisverschleierung beruht? Okay. Endlich mal jemand aus der Branche, der es offen zugibt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

nein sicher nicht wir haben bessere und klarere Preisangaben als jeder supermarkt


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Es geht das Gerücht herum wenn die CDU/CSU an die Macht kommt, dass die extrem überregulierte neue Dialerverfügung wieder zurückreguliert wird um mehr Abeitsplätze zu schaffen & die eCommerce Wirtschaft anzukurbeln   

Dann habt Ihr hier auch alle mehr Arbeit - Handypayment, der wieder auferstandene Dialer und das IP-Payment das dieses Jahr in Deutschland noch kommen wird   

DAY


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tja liebe Leute das seit ihr alle selber schuld. Habt zwar den Dialer kaputt geredet, aber das Handypayment ist 10000000000000 mal besser.
> LOL


Das muss sich erst noch erweisen, ob Handypayment das hält, was Du dir versprichst.
Wer zuletzt lacht, der .....


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

CDU ist [...] aber wir solllten Umsatz wählen!
Die 20 gößten PP Betreiber haben ja zusammen 1,1 Millionen User am Tag.
Einfach auf allen Seiten kurzfristig einen WÄHLT CDU/CSU Button....

Handy pay muss ja nur noch 2-3 Monate halten war ja immer nur als Übergangslösung gedacht....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Handy pay muss ja nur noch 2-3 Monate halten war ja immer nur als Übergangslösung gedacht....



IP-Payment steht ja schon in den Startlöchern in Deutschland   

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach auf allen Seiten kurzfristig einen WÄHLT CDU/CSU Button....
> 
> Handy pay muss ja nur noch 2-3 Monate halten war ja immer nur als Übergangslösung gedacht....


Und dann bekommt man ein CDU Wählabo und muss daür täglich 9,98 löhnen.
 LOL
Und der zweite Satz ist ja sehr entlarvend. Und was kommt dann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

wird dann der Mainzer Verbraucherschutzminister und der bärtige Planetopianer sein Staatssekretär?


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau das meinte ich und das andere neue das auch kommen wird anfang nächsten Jahres....
Aber psst   die wissen noch nichts davon.
Genaueres per PN im DC


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nein sicher nicht wir haben bessere und klarere Preisangaben als jeder supermarkt



Da hätte ich jetzt gerne mal ein paar Beispiele, die diese Behauptung untermauern.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn ihr das NEUE genauso schamlos missbraucht, benötigt es weniger als 6 Jahre beim Dialer und 6 Wochen beim Handpay, dann ist es in 6 Tagen diskreditiert und unbrauchbar.
Das Geschäftsmodell wird von euch zu Grabe getragen. :lol:


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht herum wenn die CDU/CSU an die Macht kommt, dass die extrem überregulierte neue Dialerverfügung wieder zurückreguliert wird um mehr Abeitsplätze zu schaffen & die eCommerce Wirtschaft anzukurbeln
> DAY



Ach, auch die CDU/CSU muss sich der öffentlichen Meinung stellen. Ob Dialer inkl. Handypayment als Ankurbelung für den E-Commerce gelten, dürfte auch innerhalb dieser Parteien umstritten sein.

Und denk dran, wer bei uns in Ö an der Macht war (und immer noch ist), als dem Dialer der Garaus gemacht wurde.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2005)

Das Dialer-Kind sozusagen mit der Schüssel ausgeschüttet .....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Wieso 6 Wochen beim Handypayment ? Wer glaubt das Handypayment tot ist irrt sich gewaltig !

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum denkst du das wir euch was beweisen müssen?
Auserdem würdet Ihr unsere Beweise so wie so nicht annerkennen währe also Sinnlos.
Normalen unvoreingenommenen Usern Beweisen wir das gerne die sind jedoch hier nicht zu finden...


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las uns doch in einem Jahr nochmal über das dann immer noch funktionierende Handy Payment sprechen.

Einstweilen gönne ich dir natürlich deine Wunschträume das HandyPay nach 6 Wochen Tot ist.
Das habt Ihr ja den Dialer im ersten jahr auch vorausgesagt auch damals habt Ihr euch um ca. 5 Jahre verschätzt.
Aber egal warten wir doch einfach ab....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Und denk dran, wer bei uns in Ö an der Macht war (und immer noch ist), als dem Dialer der Garaus gemacht wurde.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley



In Deutschland stehen aber ganz andere Leute hinter dem Payment als in Österreich...

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso 6 Wochen beim Handypayment ? Wer glaubt das Handypayment tot ist irrt sich gewaltig !
> 
> DAY


Lieber DAY und was ist das?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117372#117372


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Freut Euch nicht zu früh   

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Freut Euch nicht zu früh
> 
> DAY


Schaun mer mal.
Im übrigen habe ich nichts gegen Handypay, ist für viele Sachen eine gute Lösung. Wenn das *seriöse* Payment überlebt hab ich nichts dagegen.
Wenn ich am Zigarettenautomat oder Fahrkartenautomat damit zahlen könnte, fände ich das prima.
Aber eure Abzocke find ich einfach nur schamlos!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das tut überhaupt nicht zur Sache
Du interpretierst es natürlich so wie du es willst.
Ganz einfach für die Dauer des Fernsehberichtes werden einige PP´s eine Zeitlang pro forma deaktiviert.
Da die Gefahr besteht das durch die Berichterstattung Kinder das Angebot nutzen könnten und das will man halt nicht.

Bin echt gespannt wie diese für den Verbraucher positive Einstellung gleich wieder verdreht und lächerlich gemacht wird und wie schnell daraus das Gegenteil gezimmert wird.
Aber gut das nennt sich dann ja Verbraucherschutz....


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

> Wer glaubt das Handypayment tot ist irrt sich gewaltig (...) Freut Euch nicht zu früh



Ich glaube nicht dass sich irgendjemand hier freut, wenn ein innovatives Abrechnungssystem sterben muss - nur, weil ein paar geldgeile Abzocker das Ganze unbedingt als Gelddruckmaschine missverstehen (wollen). Es geht ganz im Gegenteil darum, dieses System sicher zu machen und die schwarzen Schafe der Branche auszubremsen. 

Btw. auch die Dialer sind nicht tot - ganz im Gegenteil: sie sind endlich sicher. Jeder, der Dialer seriös einsetzt oder eingesetzt hat, kann und wird sich also freuen. Und wer das Gegenteil behauptet, entlarvt sich selbst ein einer, der Dialer nie als seriöses Abrechnungsmittel einsetzen wollte...


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

> Ganz einfach für die Dauer des Fernsehberichtes werden einige PP´s eine Zeitlang pro forma deaktiviert.
> Da die Gefahr besteht das durch die Berichterstattung Kinder das Angebot nutzen könnten und das will man halt nicht.



  Der war gut. Ich dachte, es gebe keine PPs, die sich gezielt an Kinder und Jugendliche richten...


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach für die Dauer des Fernsehberichtes werden einige PP´s eine Zeitlang pro forma deaktiviert.
> Da die Gefahr besteht das durch die Berichterstattung Kinder das Angebot nutzen könnten und das will man halt nicht.


Du willst uns also erzählen, das man sich *freiwillig* dem sonst so wilkommenen Mitnahmeeffekt verweigert?
Ja nee, is klar. Und morgens nach dem Frühstück scheint uns allen die Sonne aus der Sitzfläche...


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bin echt gespannt wie diese für den Verbraucher positive Einstellung gleich wieder verdreht und lächerlich gemacht wird und wie schnell daraus das Gegenteil gezimmert wird.



Warum sollen *wir* sowas in's Lächerliche ziehen? Dafür haben wir doch euch anonyme Ein-Euro-Pressesprecher. 0 

MfG
L.


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland stehen aber ganz andere Leute hinter dem Payment als in Österreich...
> 
> DAY



Mag sein, dass da ein größerer Druck erzeugt wird, da es ein weit größerer Markt als Österreich ist und einschlägige Anbieter ganz anders motiviert sind, diesen am Leben zu erhalten.

Aber: Was einem Politiker X oder Y im persönlichen Gespräch versichert, ist eine Sache. An welche Zusagen er sich aber noch erinnert, wenn es eng wird, eine andere. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach für die Dauer des Fernsehberichtes werden einige PP´s eine Zeitlang pro forma deaktiviert.
> Da die Gefahr besteht das durch die Berichterstattung Kinder das Angebot nutzen könnten und das will man halt nicht.


Ja, ja edel sei der Mensch, hilfreich und gut.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Ich muss Sascha da uneingeschränkt recht gebe. Damit geben sie zu, dass das sonst Kinderbazocke ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Wer glaubt das Handypayment tot ist irrt sich gewaltig (...) Freut Euch nicht zu früh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht ernsthaft deine Meinung oder?

Umsatz zu Maximieren nach den gesetzlichen Vorgaben ist sicher kein Missbrauch eines Payment Systems zu Gelddruckmaschine.
Und der Dialer ist tot für alle Seriösen Geschäftsleute was du als sicher bezeichnest 3x OK mag für die 0.0001 % der absolut dummen User villeicht wirklich sicher sein für jeden Normalen User ist eine 3 malige ok eingabe eine Absolute Zumutung und Entmündigung aus diesem Grund wird kein User mehr dieses Zahlungsmittel nutzen weil er sich eben NICHT entmündigen läst.
Aber es sieht sehr gut aus das  in 1-2 Jahren wieder der "ja weiter" Dialer da ist.
Zum Glück muss sich auch Deutschland an gewisse Gesetzte halten...


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Ich hätte ja vermutet dass man Angst davor hat dass zuviele Fernsehzuschauer sich zum Testen mal nen Code zuschicken lassen ohne den danach einzugeben. Da muss dann doch wohl vom Dienstleister Kohle an den Zahlungssystembetreiber gezahlt werden. 

Aber Welpenschutz, da wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollen *wir* sowas in's Lächerliche ziehen?



Frag dich mal selber.
DU hast es ja gerade getahn...


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Welpenschutz, da wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ganz einfach für die Dauer des Fernsehberichtes werden einige PP´s eine Zeitlang pro forma deaktiviert.
> > Da die Gefahr besteht das durch die Berichterstattung Kinder das Angebot nutzen könnten und das will man halt nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es auch nicht aber die Fernsehberichte könnten bewirken das diese PP´s die nicht für Kinder gedacht sind für Kinder Interesannt werden un um Kinder vor den Negatieven Auswirkungen solcher Berichte zu schützen sind diese PP´s eine Zeitlang nicht Aktiv.

Im gegensatz zu der hier vorherschenden Meinung sind wir sehr wohl daran Interesiert Jugendliche und Kinder zu schützen und entgegen der hier Vorherschenden Meinung sind diese PP´s eben nicht für Kinder da könnt ihr noch so oft das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Das sacht jetzt ausgerechnet der, der bei dem dort verwendeten System leider gesperrt ist. Der muss es ja wissen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das sacht jetzt ausgerechnet der, der bei dem dort verwendeten System leider gesperrt ist. Der muss es ja wissen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill




Hast wohl in die Kistallkugel geschaut um herauszufinden wer der "Gast" ist ?  Ich kann Dir versichern das ich es nicht war und zu 99,9% auch nicht mein österr. Kollege. 

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im gegensatz zu der hier vorherschenden Meinung sind wir sehr wohl daran Interesiert Jugendliche und Kinder zu schützen und entgegen der hier Vorherschenden Meinung sind diese PP´s eben nicht für Kinder da könnt ihr noch so oft das Gegenteil behaupten


Und warum heissen die Angebote, sofern überhaupt was dahintersteckt,
Malvorlagen, Hausaufgaben etc.
Nichts für Kinder.
Jetzt wirds langsam wirklich zum Kabarett!


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es für Eltern gedacht ist die Infos zu Malvorlagen oder Hausaufgaben für ihre Kinder suchen.

Wie sollte es den sonst heisen?

"Malvorlagen für eltern die malvorlagen für ihre Kinder suchen"?

ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum heissen die Angebote, sofern überhaupt was dahintersteckt, Malvorlagen, Hausaufgaben etc.
> Nichts für Kinder. Jetzt wirds langsam wirklich zum Kabarett!



... damit die Eltern den Kindern die Malvorlagen und die Studenten und Abenschüler die Referate runterladen können - was sonst ?

DAY


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir versichern das ich es nicht war und zu 99,9% auch nicht mein österr. Kollege.


Was soll das jetzt? Muss man dazwischenreden, wenn man nicht gefragt ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> tuxedo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass ihr bessere und klarere Preisauszeichnung habt, als jeder Supermakt. Die Behauptung steht momentan einfach nur so im Raum. Ohne einen Beleg ist die Behauptung nichts wert.

Zur Frage, warum ich glaube, dass ihr uns etwas beweisen müsst: Also beweisen müsst ihr uns eigentlich nichts. Aber es gehört zu einer Diskussion dazu, dass man eine Behauptung - gerade wenn sie neu eingebracht wird - auch belegen muss. Wenn Du nicht vor hast, einen Beleg für eine Behauptung zu bringen, dann  brauchst Du die Behauptung eigentlich auch gar nicht erst hervorbringen.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Bezüglich der Identität der Gast-Autoren bestimmter Postings in diesem Thread habe ich so *m*einen ganz bestimmten ver*d*acht.


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@DAY, da hast du doch sicherlich versehentlich die Ironie Tags vergessen?


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Es hieß mal, dass der Anbieter, der sein Zahlungssystem für einen heutigen regen Forumsschreiber gesperrt hat, diesem Projektbetreiber, als er das Dialersystem noch nutzen durfte, vorsorglich einen "Forenmaulkorb" verpasst hat.

Dieser Tipp wäre heute noch nützlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. auch die Dialer sind nicht tot - ganz im Gegenteil: sie sind endlich sicher. Jeder, der Dialer seriös einsetzt oder eingesetzt hat, kann und wird sich also freuen. Und wer das Gegenteil behauptet, entlarvt sich selbst ein einer, der Dialer nie als seriöses Abrechnungsmittel einsetzen wollte...


Wenn ein Supermarkt einen DVD Brenner für 599 Euro sugesstiert (Plakatgrösse) kaufen die Kunden den DVD auch nicht. 

Also schreiben sie den Preis lieber kleiner


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > ="sascha"
> > Btw. auch die Dialer sind nicht tot - ganz im Gegenteil: sie sind endlich sicher. Jeder, der Dialer seriös einsetzt oder eingesetzt hat, kann und wird sich also freuen. Und wer das Gegenteil behauptet, entlarvt sich selbst ein einer, der Dialer nie als seriöses Abrechnungsmittel einsetzen wollte...
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind doch saudumme Vergleiche, lass es doch einfach bleiben. :evil:


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Argument kann ich jetzt nicht ganz folgen. Es geht hier um  *Abrechnungssysteme* (Hallo, ich schreibe Abrechnungssysteme, nicht Geld-Druck-Maschinen). Da kann ich doch eine klare Preisauszeichnung erwarten, oder?


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2005)

Anonymous aka M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Supermarkt einen DVD Brenner für 599 Euro sugesstiert (Plakatgrösse) kaufen die Kunden den DVD auch nicht.
> 
> Also schreiben sie den Preis lieber kleiner



Deine "Markenzeichen" verraten dich auch ohne offiziellen Login.
Hast du in deinem Angebot nicht auch eine Dudenseite?
Taugt die etwa nix, oder ist deren nutzung selbst dir zu teuer?  

MfG
L.


----------



## A John (6 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es hieß mal, dass der Anbieter, der sein Zahlungssystem für einen heutigen regen Forumsschreiber gesperrt hat, diesem Projektbetreiber, als er das Dialersystem noch nutzen durfte, vorsorglich einen "Forenmaulkorb" verpasst hat.
> Dieser Tipp wäre heute noch nützlich.


Die stumpfsinnige Arroganz, die absolute Merkbefreiung und das komplett fehlende Unrechtsbewusstsein in dem Milieu und ganz besonders eines gewissen "regen Forumsschreibers" sind doch die denkbar beste Begründung für die Arbeit und das Forum von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz.

Vielleicht könnte man ja eine "Best of" Rubrik einrichten und dort die übelsten Auswürfe sammeln.
Eine Zusammenfassung hin und wieder an die Medien und Verbraucherzentralen schicken wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt.

Gruß A. John

PS: Im DC-Forum kann man ebenfalls so manche Perle von Typen ergattern, die nicht weiter als bis zum nächsten Kontoauszug denken können.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Völliger Unsinn ist es außerdem. Gerade Supermärkte schreiben Preise sehr groß, weil gut sichtbare Preise Kunden dazu bringt, Angebote mitzunehmen, die nicht geplant waren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (6 September 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du in deinem Angebot nicht auch eine Dudenseite?


Schon möglich, würde vermutlich aber auf Kazaa weiterleiten. :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas zu Beweisen macht nur bei jemanden Sinn der bereit ist das objektiev und unvoreingenommen zu Beurteilen



Also mit der These hast Du jetzt gerade jede wissenschaftliche Arbeit und auch die Ermittlungen der Polizei ad absurdum geführt.

Ich dachte immer Beweise machen aus Vermtungen Sachverhalte. Beweise sind nämlich unabhängig von der subjektiven Einstellung derjenigen, die sie erbringen, und unabhängig von der subjektiven Einstellung derjeniger, der sie vorgelegt werden. Zwar gibt es Leute, die die Beweise nicht anerkennen, aber das ist dann reine Einsichtsverweigerung, Sturheit, Bockigkeit, etc. Die gibt es sicherlich hier im Forum auch.

Bedenke aber, dass Beweise im Bereich der Verbrechensbekämpfung dazu führen, dass Täter überführt werden können. Und dort werden Beweise ganz massiv gegen voreingenommene Leute hervogebracht, nämlich gegen den Täter selbst. Und trotzdem funktionieren die Beweise - sonst wäre nes nämlich keine.

Nur weil jemand eine andere Meinung hat, oder sich sogar bei bestimmten Dingen im Recht sieht, heißt das ja nun nicht, dass es keinen Sinn macht, ihn zu versuchen zu überzeugen durch Vorlage von Belegen und Beweisen.



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> und es kann sicher nicht dein ernst sein wen du behauptest das du hier auch nur einen findest der auch nur annähernd diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt.



Okay. Natürlich haben HandyPay-Befürworter hier einen schweren Stand. Es ist bestimmt hier viel schwerer die Vorzüge des HandyPay-Fensters bestimmter Content-Anbieter darzulegen als im HandyPay-Forum. Und ich würde es akzeptieren, wenn Du sagst, das ist mir die Mühe und die Zeit einfach nicht wert. Aber das hat nichts mit Objektivität und Voreingenommenheit zu tun.



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Und was du als Behauptung darstellst ist für uns eine erwiesene Tatsache.



Also die Aussage "nein sicher nicht wir haben bessere und klarere Preisangaben als jeder supermarkt" stammt einzig und allein von dir. So wie du sie gepostet hast, ist es eben nur eine Meinungsäußerung von Dir. Es fehlt jegliche Information, wie Du zu dieser Meinung kommst. Eine solche hätte ja auch schon gereicht. Ich habe ja nicht mal einen Beweis verlangt. Ich wollte nur eine Untermauerung. 

Aber wenn Du jetzt sogar sagst, dass es eine erwiesene Tatsache ist, dann kannst Du ja die Beweise oder zumindest einen davon vorlegen.



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Den Beweis (den du sicher nicht gelten lassen wirst weil du eben nicht objektiv bist) kannst du dir übrigens auf JEDER Seite selbst holen die HandyPay Abo einsetzt.



Objektivität ist etwas arg Schwieriges. Da wirst Du mir sicher zustimmen.

Aber Objektivität, Voreingenommenheit und das Vertreten/Rechtfertigen einer Meinung in einer Diskussion sind grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Dinge, die man nicht einfach so zusammenwerfen sollte. Wenn Du Dich nur deswegen dem Belegen von Behauptungen entziehst, weil Dein Gegenüber seine Meinung (möglicherweise auch falsche Meinung) vertritt, dann kann ich nur sagen, dass das nicht dem Prinzip einer Diskussion und sogar nicht dem einer Argumentation entspricht.

Aber betrachten wir doch mal ganz objektiv die beiden supermarkttypischen Preisauszeichnungen, die diesem Posting angehängt sind und vergleichen Sie mit der Preisauszeichnung eines HandyPay-Angebots. Was stellen wir fest:

Supermarkt:
Preisangabe ist groß und deutlich und in einer Notation, die den gängigen Gepflogenheiten entspricht; es wird erklärt was man kauft; welche Menge man einkauft; meist wird noch angegeben welcher gesetzlichen Güteklasse das Produkt entspricht; es gibt oft auch einen diskreten Mengenvergleichswert. Alle kaufentscheidenen Informationen sehe ich auf dem Schild.

HandyPay-Fenster:
Preisangabe am unteren Rand, in einer Schrift, die sich in keiner Weise von der der anderen Informationen abhebt; die Produktbezeichnung entsprechen oft nicht dem was man kauft (Bsp: "waehrung", "FastGame", "kazaa" kaufe ich da wirklich eine Währung, ein Schnelles Spiel oder einen Kazaa? Oder eben doch nur Informationen über das jeweilige Thema? Oder ist es gar nur der Zugang zu einem Forum? Bleibt einem völlig unklar); Vertragsfeinheiten muss man durch hochgradig aufmerksames Lesen aus einer weiteren Seite z.B. den AGBs erschließen; Keine Mengenangaben;

Also meiner Meinung nach ist zumindest in diesem Fall die Preisauszeichnung im Supermarkt klarer und deutlicher als bei den HandyPay-Angeboten. 

Wahrscheinlich wirst Du mir jetzt in allen Punkten widersprechen wollen, aber immerhin eine Sache dürfte mir gelungen sein: Den Begriff "JEDER" in Deiner Behauptung widerlegt zu haben.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht herum wenn die CDU/CSU an die Macht kommt, dass die extrem überregulierte neue Dialerverfügung wieder zurückreguliert wird um mehr Abeitsplätze zu schaffen & die eCommerce Wirtschaft anzukurbeln





			
				Dr. Martina Krogmann schrieb:
			
		

> *a) Premium-SMS*
> Seit 2002 können Mehrwertdienste auch über das Handy schnell und problemlos in Anspruch genommen werden: Der Kunde verschickt dabei eine SMS, die deutlich teurer ist als eine normale SMS, mit einer fünfstelligen Kurzwahlnummer an einen Anbieter, der dafür eine Gegenleistung erbringt. Die Abrechnung erfolgt dann über die Handy-Rechnung.
> Die auf der Bezahlung mit den so genannten Premium-SMS beruhenden Geschäftsmodelle sind vielfältig und erfreuen sich insbesondere in Deutschland einer immer größeren Beliebtheit. ...
> 
> ...


Rote Hervorhebung von mir.

Du träumst, wenn Du glaubst, dass man sich bei einer derart treffenden Diagnose der Therapie wird entziehen können, wenn die CDU erst einmal an der Macht ist. Im Gegenteil!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Supermarkt einen DVD Brenner für 599 Euro sugesstiert (Plakatgrösse) kaufen die Kunden den DVD auch nicht.
> 
> Also schreiben sie den Preis lieber kleiner


*lach*
Die *machen* den Preis kleiner, um ihr Produkt auf einem echten Markt verkaufen zu können. Oder zu sugesstieren. Oder was immer Du willst. 



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht herum wenn die CDU/CSU an die Macht kommt, dass die extrem überregulierte neue Dialerverfügung wieder zurückreguliert wird um mehr Abeitsplätze zu schaffen & die eCommerce Wirtschaft anzukurbeln


Du bist ja nicht von hier. Da musst Du auch nicht wissen, wie Politik funktioniert. 

In Bayern führen die das doch seit Jahren vor: Vorschläge der Opposition werden systematisch abgesägt, um sie später als eigene erneut einzuführen.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht das Gerücht herum wenn die CDU/CSU an die Macht kommt, dass die extrem überregulierte neue Dialerverfügung wieder zurückreguliert wird um mehr Abeitsplätze zu schaffen & die eCommerce Wirtschaft anzukurbeln



Woher stammt das Gerücht denn eigentlich?


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Woher stammt das Gerücht denn eigentlich?


Atlantis West? Eines der einschlägigen Foren?


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch nicht anders als bei uns.   Daher verwundert mich DAYs Zuversicht ein wenig. 

Ob es überhaupt eine Partei gibt, die sich für einen relativ kleinen Teil von "Unternehmern", die ihnen wohl alles andere als einen Imagegewinn bringen,  so ins Zeug legt?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein. O-Ton Parlamentarier. Fragt einfach mal ganz offiziell an.

LG Marc


----------



## DAY.DE (6 September 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja nicht von hier. Da musst Du auch nicht wissen, wie Politik funktioniert.



Als deutscher Unternehmer (Inhaber einer GmbH in Berlin) habe ich sehrwohl Interesse wer Deutschland in Zukunft regieren wird auch wenn ich in Wien wohne.

Die neue Regierung wird´s schon wieder richten und der Überregulierung einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 

DAY


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vermutlich aus dem Forum eines Payment-Anbieters, dessen System die dort Angemeldeten kaum noch nutzen, weil ein anderer, der nicht so ein schönes Forum anbietet, schneller die 300-Euro-pro-Monat-Masche anbieten konnte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist was für dich eine klare Preisauszeichnung ist sehen wir und die merheit der User als entmündigung an was für uns eine Klare Preisauszeichnung ist ist für dich und die hier vertretenen User ungenügend.



Hmm, ob sich jemand gleich entmündigt fühlt, weil ihm jemand sagt, was eine Ware kosten soll, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Dass ein Kompromiss schwierig wird, da stimme ich allerdings zu. Ebenfalls, dass die Diskussion im Grunde sinnlos ist. Wie Ihr die Verbraucherinformationen beim Handy Payment zu gestalten habt, werden nicht wir hier im Forum entscheiden, sondern in einem ersten Schritt die Gerichte und dann in einem zweiten die Politik/Regulierung.


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2005)

Bisher ist mir immer aufgefallen, das solch exzessive Maildiskussionen hier immer dann auftauchten, wenn den "Mehrwertdienstanbietern" wieder mal das Wasser bis zum Halse steht.
PlusMinus kündigt einen Bericht über die Handypaygeschichte an und schon sind die Herren wieder hier massenweise vertreten, wo vorher doch lange ruhe war.

Tja, da muß der Bericht gleich doch sehr interessant sein. Bin schon echt gespannt...

Bessere Werbung konntet ihr dafür nicht machen.... Danke...


----------

